# Heading out Saturday with the Ladies



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

I will be running out to find blue water on Saturday with 5 Ladies (Galati customers and wives) aboard Galati's Viking 50 demo filming an episode of Ladies Lets Go Fishing. We will be departing from the Wharf Marina in Orange Beach. Jeff Lawrence from Your Outdoor Show and crew will be filming and will air the show in a few weeks Hiltons is showing some nice blue water pushed all the way up near the 131 hole. Will stop there on our way to the Spur area. I hope (and pray) I can find some fish to make the show a success. The pressure is on! 

If you are out there, give me a shout on the radio I'll be monitoring 16. 

Capt. Matt


----------



## Dirty South (May 31, 2013)

Good luck Capt. Matt! Do you know when the show will air and on which network?


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Good Luck Matt!!


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

You are living the life!! That's what I want to do, be a sportfish captain!


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Sounds like a good day
Good luck


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Good luck Matt! In some ways I envy your job this weekend and in someways it would scare me to death! Ha Ha!

Go get um!!

Robert


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

matttheboatman said:


> I will be running out to find blue water on Saturday with 5 Ladies (Galati customers and wives) aboard Galati's Viking 50 demo filming an episode of Ladies Lets Go Fishing. We will be departing from the Wharf Marina in Orange Beach. Jeff Lawrence from Your Outdoor Show and crew will be filming and will air the show in a few weeks Hiltons is showing some nice blue water pushed all the way up near the 131 hole. Will stop there on our way to the Spur area. I hope (and pray) I can find some fish to make the show a success. The pressure is on!
> 
> If you are out there, give me a shout on the radio I'll be monitoring 16.
> 
> Capt. Matt


Matt we will be out there as well on our 38 Rampage Express "Waste-N-Away"


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

yesterday there was a very nice line running east to west just north of the spur, heading off into the dumping grounds. yellow brick road


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Pat, thanks so much for great report - I'll be looking for gold. Thank you so much!!!!

Matt


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

flyliner said:


> yesterday there was a very nice line running east to west just north of the spur, heading off into the dumping grounds. yellow brick road


thanks for the tip, there was some good Mahi out there, tasted great last night!!!!!


----------



## Hotsauce (Jul 28, 2009)

Good luck!


----------

